# What kind of fish is this please?



## aleandras (Oct 16, 2012)

We are on 3 mb, Pensacola, caught on cut bait... can anyone identify it?


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a whiting. Not bad eating


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

First Catch said:


> It's a whiting. Not bad eating


Wrong! It's a whiting and it's GREAT eating! :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Southern Kingfish (Ground Mullet)


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you catch it in the surf it's a whiting. If you catch it off a bridge it's a ground mullet. At least that's how I've always understood it. I think they're very similar species.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Ground Mullet is a local term, I believe...It is a Southern Kingfish, AKA Whiting. There are 2 species of Whiting in the Gulf and this is one of them...the Southern Kingfish doesn't get as big as the regular Kingfish (the other Whiting)...The Kingfish is the Whiting that everyone catches around here WITHOUT the spots/stripes...Hope that helps...


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Wrong! It's a whiting and it's GREAT eating! :thumbsup:


I stand corrected . Here's the brief difference between the two fish mentioned:

http://www.texasgulfcoastfishing.com/whiting.html


----------



## aleandras (Oct 16, 2012)

Southern Kingfish aka Whiting...noted! Thank you all. It will take some time to get familiar with all the coastal fish. Us GA girls only know lake species right now.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great information First Catch! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i knew they were different but i have caught the whiter one in bays and the darker one off the beach and like reds and most drum their color changes depending on their sourondings the easy way to tell is the bay or darker whiting has small teeth like a redfish the lighter one more common off the beach has a more sandpaper mouth like a pompano or most freshwater fish and for me the lighter beach fish taste beter but both are good


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a dimeadozen fish.....hahaha


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

The best way to eat that fish is pull it over the rail, have hot oil waiting, and fillet it still on the hook, and then drop it in some fishmeal and fry it up! From the sea to the stomach is less than 2 minutes! I've eaten many a fish like that fishing the bridges in my younger years. Plus, the gas burner will keep you warm while you wait! Enjoy.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Ardiemus said:


> The best way to eat that fish is pull it over the rail, have hot oil waiting, and fillet it still on the hook, and then drop it in some fishmeal and fry it up! From the sea to the stomach is less than 2 minutes! I've eaten many a fish like that fishing the bridges in my younger years. Plus, the gas burner will keep you warm while you wait! Enjoy.


 That's the way I do it! If it ain't still twitching when it hits the grease it isn't fresh :thumbup:


----------

